# Marksman Maxima Newbie Request



## Cr2O3

As a kid I wanted this wild looking slingshot with really long forks out front. Never ended up owning one as a kid and as an adult I would like to build one.

Found out yesterday that the name of the original is marksman maxima.

Requesting help from Maxima Owners:

Photographs of the Marksman Maxima with a graph paper background to the image. The most helpful pictures would be photographed on profile and top down with the fork extension along one of the axis of the graph paper. I'll use the grid to estimate dimensions and reconstruct a similar but modified slingshot.

There was an ebay listing that had 1 helpful image which was used to make an estimate on size. Is there anyone out there who would mind providing correct dimensions or photos for comparison?

If there is interest, I'll post pics of the build along with the techniques I've used.


----------



## Flatband

Mine is packed away, but I do plan on re-organizing my collection. Hopefully I can get to it this weekend. If I do, I'll get those measurements for you.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

That looks cool if I was going to make one I make the forks closer and shorter.


----------



## Cr2O3

ghost0311/8541 said:


> That looks cool if I was going to make one I make the forks closer and shorter.


I made one earlier this year with shorter and narrower forks just like you describe. It was a test build roughed out of steel rod with no attention to esthetics. The plan was to work out the bugs and refine the design.

Works well and plenty accurate as simple shooter but I still want to extend the forks and modify the handle for the final build.


----------



## Cr2O3

Flatband said:


> Mine is packed away, but I do plan on re-organizing my collection. Hopefully I can get to it this weekend. If I do, I'll get those measurements for you.


Much appreciated. A profile picture would help with those odd angles around the handle.I made a rough sketch mockup using some scraps. Totally non-functional but it helps to get a feel for the overall fit.


----------



## Cr2O3

Bump, Looking for some Marksman Maxima pictures, dimensions or both. Anyone out there still have one of these relics?


----------



## DogBox

Don't know if this helps.. http://books.google.com.au/books?id=0uMDAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA152&lpg=PA152&dq=marksman+maxima+slingshot&source=bl&ots=rFilHNX75z&sig=cjp8nmgoz-98yYOzTWPexpntFCM&hl=en&sa=X&ei=uMELVMyVFoqcugSzzoGYDw&ved=0CEQQ6AEwAw#v=onepage&q=marksman%20maxima%20slingshot&f=false ? Hope that link works! A Popular Mechanics Magazine of January 1984 did an article of Marksman Slingshots. p. 93


----------



## Cr2O3

DogBox said:


> Don't know if this helps.. http://books.google.com.au/books?id=0uMDAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA152&lpg=PA152&dq=marksman+maxima+slingshot&source=bl&ots=rFilHNX75z&sig=cjp8nmgoz-98yYOzTWPexpntFCM&hl=en&sa=X&ei=uMELVMyVFoqcugSzzoGYDw&ved=0CEQQ6AEwAw#v=onepage&q=marksman maxima slingshot&f=false ? Hope that link works! A Popular Mechanics Magazine of January 1984 did an article of Marksman Slingshots. p. 93


I did see that article when I started searching. Unfortunately it does not have the information I was looking for. Thank you for checking.


----------



## DogBox

Cr2O3 said:


> DogBox said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if this helps.. http://books.google.com.au/books?id=0uMDAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA152&lpg=PA152&dq=marksman+maxima+slingshot&source=bl&ots=rFilHNX75z&sig=cjp8nmgoz-98yYOzTWPexpntFCM&hl=en&sa=X&ei=uMELVMyVFoqcugSzzoGYDw&ved=0CEQQ6AEwAw#v=onepage&q=marksman maxima slingshot&f=false ? Hope that link works! A Popular Mechanics Magazine of January 1984 did an article of Marksman Slingshots. p. 93
> 
> 
> 
> I did see that article when I started searching. Unfortunately it does not have the information I was looking for. Thank you for checking.
Click to expand...

I also found a really nice picture whilst having a look around. I can give you the site address if you want that too...?


----------



## Cr2O3

Saw that one too. I did all the standard image searches. What is missing is a size reference to interpolate dimensions.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

I look or ask some of the guys that make star ships and do a build from that the star ship I built up came from about 5 other designs that I took out and made one that shoots really good.


----------



## Flatband

Never got to that project of reorganization of my collection CR-sorry Bud. Back to work now so that's on hold. Honestly,there are better designs out there. Due to the thinness of the extension on the Maxima,stability issues were present. Look into one of Wingshooter's frames if you want a real good Starship design.


----------



## DogBox

Lightgeoduck made a video of one that someone on the forum made for him. He seemed really impressed with it... an aluminium long shooter - spot on accurate with the first shot at [I think] 30 feet..


----------



## rubberband Man

Cr2O3 said:


> Bump, Looking for some Marksman Maxima pictures, dimensions or both. Anyone out there still have one of these relics?


yeah, I'VE got one. The Y angles are off, I think made for a right hander, right side is considerably longer AND lower. I'll sell mine for $25, that includes shipping. No bands on it but seems guys like to aftermarket that stuff somewhat. MINOR rust spot here and there that could be wetsanded off quickly, lil spray of black paint n it's new looking. The wrist plastic strap is in great shape, not even a beginning of a crack or split. I WAS gonna get new bands but in a Google search for that I found this group and figured, hell, I'd get new bands and hardly shoot it and HERE was a bunch of guys really INTO slingshots. Much better someone like that gets this.


----------



## Cr2O3

I'll take you up on that offer. Shoot me an email so we can work out the details.


----------



## rubberband Man

sent you a Message here, I can see no email for you in your profile


----------



## Dwight

Cr,

Sent you a PM. I'm in Martinsville.


----------



## ttwettlaufer

If you haven't found what you are looking for, I still have my maxima in the garage. It's still original, although I did have to put on a new handle.


----------

